
OSIRIS-Rex – Asteroid Sample Return Mission - _of
http://www.asteroidmission.org/objectives/bennu/
======
schwede
I'm glad to see the launch went well. Can you imagine how much planning has to
go into a mission that plans to rendezvous with an asteroid, take a sample,
and fly it back home?

~~~
dogma1138
Yeah watching that single SRB on the Atlas V was fun, never works for me in
KSP gotta ask JPL for their version of mechjeb =)

~~~
mveety
Scott Manley recently did a great video on this. You just need more gimballing
(basically). If I wasn't on my phone I would post a link.

